
Sure Wall Street Adds Value, but for Whom? - ikeboy
http://www.wsj.com/articles/sure-wall-street-adds-value-but-for-whom-1465400378
======
ikeboy
[http://archive.is/5U9ug](http://archive.is/5U9ug)

